# Computer Case Dry Box



## screwdriver (Jan 27, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Just another stoner idea....

[/FONT]View attachment DSCN4624.JPG

[FONT=&quot]Took the computer completely apart, remove stuff and to seal holes. In the second pic you can see the holes on the bottom of the case where the air flow will come from. Hygrometer is also moved.(Before more mods)

[/FONT]View attachment DSCN4625.JPG
View attachment DSCN4655.JPG
View attachment DSCN4626.JPG

[FONT=&quot] Ripped apart power supply kept on/off switch and fan. Using a 9v 500mA its whatever I had. A little carbon filter for some odor control.

[/FONT]View attachment DSCN4662.JPG

[FONT=&quot]The schematic:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]View attachment DSCN4676.JPG

[FONT=&quot] I had to cut some plastic from the humidistat cover to get to the correct terminal. [/FONT]


  Then I got ripped and got out the power tools. Safety went out the window.  

View attachment DSCN4711.JPG
View attachment DSCN4727.JPG

 So I got some wood, glued then cut to the right size. Nailed into a box. 


View attachment DSCN4730.JPG
View attachment DSCN4732.JPG

 I cut some wood laying around nailed into box shape and added a window screen to bottom. Added spacers to wood box so the screens slide like a shelf.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 27, 2011)

Then crammed into my PC.
View attachment DSCN4733.JPG


View attachment DSCN4735.JPG
View attachment DSCN4755.JPG

Cut the last piece to cover buds. Internal hygrometer installed into piece that will be part of the duct work. The humidistat is mounted into a sheet metal duct I made from scrap. Mounted between box and where the power supply sucks from.

View attachment DSCN4759.JPG

With hygro plate installed it is sealed and pulls air from only the bottom.(Mostly)

View attachment DSCN4762.JPG
View attachment DSCN4763.JPG
View attachment DSCN4821.JPG

Extra pics

When the humidity in the box gets to be 70% the fan pulls fresh air from the bottom until 60% is reached and the fan cuts out.
Slow dry, stealth, odor controlled, stoner project.

I tried to get by on pics and a more detailed version probably wouldn't apply to a different computer case. I am just trying to slow the movement of air through a small cabinet.

I started with: PC case, 9vdc 100mA power pack, working power supply, carbon filter, and packing tape. The tools you need is a drill and bit, knife and a screwdriver
I drilled the rivets out holding the motherboard mount and added holes to the bottom of case.( not all cases need this so a drill may not be needed) Used the screwdriver to take everything apart.

The case I have now is more complete and have added a humidistat (a switch that makes contact or releases contact with the change in humidity), some LEDs on the front, I removed the cd player and kept the front, a bigger power pack and spanish cedar wooden tray box thingy.

The design could be as simple as sealing the pc from the inside with packing tape and hanging bud in there. The air movement could be done with a dc power pack hooked directly to the fan. The power could be on a timer turning on and off so you don't over dry. Just take everything out of the pc power supply except the fan(wire to power pack) and add some carbon filter (not really needed unless really stinky).

If you have a specific question I may be able to answer more in detail. This project is real easy, but it can get more complex. It is easy the more tools you have. How far do you plan to go and what tools you can use?

Starting off.....Look for a case that can be sealed from the inside. If the case has a single cover it may be more difficult to seal from the inside. Mine had independent sides so I could leave one side on and seal it the other side sealed fairly tight, but not perfect then the top slide in place. Just attempting to get as much of the air flow from one location so I can filter it(cat hair) before it enters where the bud is.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely amazing 

Well done.

eace:


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 27, 2011)

Totally a stoner project, and pretty cool I might add.
:holysheep:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 28, 2011)

Good job!!!


----------



## weds10 (Feb 26, 2011)

how long did this take


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice bro....


----------



## benamucc (Feb 26, 2011)

:banana:  we can dance if you want to, We can leave your friends behind. Cause your friends don't dance and since they don't dance then they're no friends of mine :banana:


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

hey man,did your buds get dusty or dry uneven ?


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
This project didn't take me very long if I remember correctly.  Its been awhile.  
Buds dry evenly because the interior is kept at a relatively constant humidity thanks to the humidistat controlling the air flow.  I perfer to keep buds at 70% for pipe smoking and 65% for rolling.
Buds don't get dusty....from where would the dust come from?  Filters on the air intake on the bottom of the computer case and the wood was cleaned off after cutting.
Answer to question that wasn't asked:
Its spanish cedar not red cedar.  Not very aromatic.  No, it doesn't change the taste of the bud. There's a reason why it is used in humidors for storing fine cubans.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for documenting it for us...very cool. I wld not mind building one myself and seeing what well cured bud smokes and tastes like. Right now I manicure and hang in my attic for a week and then into jars and the burping ritual.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,it looks great btw,well done mate.

i only asked mate because i have dust filters on my pc but it still gets pretty dusty in there,the filters on my pc do cut it down by say 80% though


----------



## benamucc (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok I have to ask...

How what where when why can I get the electronics (or similar) and that awesome brass hygrometer. 

I tried looking up "mini humidistat" "humidistat" etc. 

I'm going to use your design for a slightly larger unit. Can't wait!!


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 27, 2011)

biggerbuds, my computer fan also gets dusty over time.  BUT its running 24 hours a day, 7 days a week with cats walking around it and everyday foot traffic stirring up the dust in the house.  The fan in the computer is also running at 12vdc.
My dry box fan runs off of 9vdc which moves alot less air.  It is also controlled by the humidistat which turns it off most of the time.  When I am near the dry box and the fan kicks on it usually only runs for 5 minutes, just enough time to clear the humidity in the box.  Maybe the fan runs about 5% of time for the first couple of days then alot less as time goes by.  Remember, its a small box.  As the buds dry there is less humidity so the fan is off even more of the time.

benamucc,  here's one at grainger:  http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/AUTOFLO-Humidistat-1UMK9?Pid=search  it is similar to the one I used but you have to gut the unit.  Also, in the normal application it operates opposite of the way I needed it which is why I had to cut the plastic case to get at the correct contact, I think the N.O. portion of the switch.  Everything else was scavenged from stuff.

Someday.....I will modify to put a time counter when the fan is not running so I know when the last time the humidity was at 70% and ready for the jar, which also has a hygrometer.  Jars are easier to maintain the desired humidity level than a humidor.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks a bunch.  i've been looking around online at a bunch of different things.  

Why do you think it's easier to maintain the humidity level in a jar vs a humidor?  From what I've read humidor boxes have miniature humidifiers in them to keep them at 70% for up to 3 months using distilled water?  

Also, did you "condition" the inside of this box at all?  I've read that the spanish cedar needs to be treated with a 50/50 mix of glycol/water otherwise the wood will absorb the humidity from the "stored material".  

Thanks again!  I'll post you some pictures when mine is up and running!


----------



## benamucc (Feb 27, 2011)

PS...that's a live link to the grainger site.


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 1, 2011)

For me, jars are easier to maintain rh. You set it and forget it (as long as you don't open it).
Humidors are not sealed and therefore you need constantly add humidity. Easy enough with the humidifiers but they are constantly losing moisture because of the migration thru the wood. Still not hard though.
I didn't coat the wood with anything, never heard or putting the gycol/water on a humidor.  I just used good ole elmers to glue joints then taped with some foil tape for reinforcement.
I only use this for a slow, controlled dry not for storage.


----------

